# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Thác Ankoret - Hồ Dankia Suối vàng - du lịch Đà Lạt

## dulichnt

Xa xa về phía Bắc là thác Ankroet, cách Đà Lạt 18km. Năm 1944, dựa vào sức mạnh của thác, người Pháp đã thiết lập ở đây nhà máy thủy điện và hồ Ankroet rộng đến 12 mẫu tây. Nơi đây còn mang tên là đập Suối Vàng, hàng năm thu hút nhiều du khách đến cắm trại, vui chơi.


Từ Đà Lạt, đến với Suối Vàng trên con đường đẹp như dải lụa xanh dài 17 km, người ta có thể và chắc chắn sẽ say sưa với vẻ đẹp hùng vỹ tuyệt vời của một vùng rừng nguyên sinh. Đường quanh co chạy giữa hai rừng thông thẳng tắp, bỗng ngay khúc ngoặt lại mở ra một vài thung lũng bạt ngàn cỏ cây. Có điều lạ cho thung lũng Đà Lạt, dù trời đang trong veo, bỗng dưng một màn sương phủ tràn lên thung lũng, biến cảnh vật trước đó còn xanh ngắt, khoảnh khắc bỗng bồng bềnh trong mây, đẹp đến huyền ảo. Đang chạy trong mây, trong sương, bỗng phía trước hiện ra một mặt hồ. Không đẹp lộng lẫy như hồ Xuân Hương giữa lòng phố thị, Suối Vàng im lặng dưới tán thông già vẫn vi vu cả ngàn năm nay và còn vi vu mãi. Một dãy quán nhỏ, tre lá đơn sơ cung cấp cho du khách đủ mọi nhu yếu phẩm cần thiết cho một chuyến du ngoạn. Từ hồ đổ xuống đập tràn là một con thác nhân tạo khá hùng vỹ, ngày đêm dội ào ào xuống lòng suối nhỏ. Đây là dòng nước chính cung cấp nước sinh hoạt cho hầu hết thành phố Đà Lạt qua công trình Nhà máy Nước Đankia - Suối Vàng, quà tặng của Chính phủ Đan Mạch. Ngồi bên công trình, dưới tán lá phong vàng rực có nguồn gốc từ xứ Bắc Mỹ xa xôi, nhấm nháp ly cà phê mô -ka Đà Lạt thơm lừng, khách bỗng thấy mình trở thành thi sĩ


Nhà máy thủy điện Ankroet được xây dựng năm 1943, nằm cách TP.Đà Lạt gần 20km về phía Tây Bắc, bên hồ Đan Kia - Suối Vàng thơ mộng. Nhà máy có kiến trúc đá rất đặc trưng của vùng Tây Nam nước Pháp và kiến trúc công xưởng đặc trưng đầu thế kỷ 20. NM nằm dưới chân núi, nổi bật trên màu xanh của rừng thông 3 lá, sau hơn 60 năm vẫn vững chãi trước khí hậu cao nguyên khắc nghiệt.


Chính thức phát điện từ năm 1946 với 2 tổ máy (300KW), công suất chỉ 600KW nhưng NM đã từng đóng một vai trò rất quan trọng trong việc cấp điện sinh hoạt cho thành phố Đà Lạt trong hơn 50 năm, nhất là trong thời kỳ bao cấp thiếu điện triền miên. Các tổ máy của Ankroet đã lập kỷ lục về thời gian hoạt động – sau gần 60 năm vẫn chạy tốt và chỉ chịu “tạm nghỉ hưu” vào năm 2005 sau nhiều lần cải tạo, phục hồi. Ngoài NM thủy điện đầu tiên tại Việt Nam, ngành Điện (EVN) còn đang sở hữu 1 ngôi biệt thự cổ, đẹp tại số 118 đường 3/2 (trong khuôn viên Chi nhánh Điện TP.Đà Lạt) có thể coi là tài sản quốc gia. Dưới thời Pháp, đây là cơ ngơi của Công ty CEE. Bác Dương Văn Phú – nguyên công nhân của công ty CEE từ đầu năm 1955, cho biết: “Biệt thự được xây dựng trong khoảng năm 1928-1929 khi nhà máy điện đã xây xong và là nơi ở và làm việc của ông chủ người Pháp”. Đây chính là 1 trong 100 biệt thự cổ đầu tiên của Đà Lạt có lai lịch tương đối rõ ràng. Trước đây, trong khuôn viên khu đất này còn có một két nước to nằm cạnh nhà máy nhưng gần đây nó mới bị phá đi để xây dựng nhà giao dịch với khách hàng của chi nhánh. Về cơ bản, Chi nhánh Điện Đà Lạt là một trong số ít các công sở ở khu trung tâm thành phố hoa còn giữ lại được nét kiến trúc cổ. 


Đô thị Đà Lạt đã trải qua bao thăng trầm trong lịch sử phát triển và Nhà máy thủy điện Ankroet cũng thế. Giờ đây, các tổ máy cũ có thể coi là đồ cổ nhường chỗ cho thế hệ máy mới hiện đại hơn nhưng đừng tưởng rằng các cỗ máy cổ kia đã hết tác dụng. Khách có thể đến đây để chiêm ngưỡng kỷ lục về thời gian hoạt động của 2 tổ máy tuốc bin do Hãng ALSTHOM (Pháp) chế tạo năm 1943 và chụp ảnh lưu niệm bên nhà máy xây bằng đá hiếm hoi ở Việt Nam.


Ông Nguyễn Đăng Hiền, Giám đốc Điện lực tỉnh Lâm Đồng, cho biết: “Với thời gian, chức năng của nhà máy càng nặng thêm từ việc phát điện cho sinh hoạt, cấp điện để xây dựng Nhà máy thủy điện Đa Nhim đầu thập niên 60, từ năm 1983 đến nay NM còn thêm nhiệm vụ cấp điện để chạy máy bơm nước từ Nhà máy nước Đan Kia và trong thế kỷ 21 còn có thêm chức năng du lịch”. Thật vậy, EVN có thể đầu tư một khu du lịch sinh thái ở đây theo hướng một bảo tàng của ngành kết hợp tham quan – dã ngoại. Các hãng du lịch có thể thiết kế tour tham quan hồ Dan Kia – Suối Vàng – thung lũng Vàng – NM thủy điện Ankroet – biệt thự cổ 118 đường 3/2, TP. Đà Lạt để làm phong phú thêm hành trình khám phá của du khách.



(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## thitkhotau

không gian nhẹ , êm dịu , nơi này hợp với cho những người muốn không khí trong lành , xa thành phố ồn ào , khó thở  :Big Grin:

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Nhìn cứ như ở nước ngoài ý, đẹp thật đóa
muốn đến đây chụp ảnh quá

----------


## Taeyeon0903

thác nước nhìn đẹp quá
Đà Lạt nhiều nơi đẹp quá

----------


## hieunt

Mình cũng đã nghe qua về nơi này, ở đây cảnh thiên nhiên vừa đẹp không khí lại vừa trong lành, rất tuyệt

----------


## namnguyen

Đà lạt thật nên thơ.

----------

